
If it ain't broke: You share your oldest working gadgets - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52965974
======
quickthrower2
Love the Binatone console and the difference between the "brands hatch" racing
illustration and the actual graphics shown on the main box!

